# The magic is dead... i'm out



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

My health took another turn for the worse, my CDL has been yanked again.

My disability rating with the VA is being upgraded as well.


Driving taxis is also out.. Going to be going back to the call center/dispatch at the cab company.

I'm having my account deleted/closed out.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> My health took another turn for the worse, my CDL has been yanked again.
> 
> My disability rating with the VA is being upgraded as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Will miss you, you are my favorite Grumpy Unicorn.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

He’s grumpy?? I guess I’m so grumpy I hadn’t noticed


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

Sorry Dude. At least you got the VA rating. Best of luck and thank you for serving.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> My health took another turn for the worse, my CDL has been yanked again.
> 
> My disability rating with the VA is being upgraded as well.
> 
> ...


Is there any possibility you can keep your CDL and just have it restricted?


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> My health took another turn for the worse, my CDL has been yanked again.
> 
> My disability rating with the VA is being upgraded as well.
> 
> ...


I sincerely wish you a quick return to good health, and we'll definitely miss your presence here. It's been an honor and a pleasure to make your acquaintance. Take care of yourself, and good luck!


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Best of luck brother.
You will be missed.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

You can still stay and entertain.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

Sorry to hear about your health. Hope you find the dispatch job acceptable.

Good luck!


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Ooooh tell us stories from the dispatch booth


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

I also would prefer that you stay with us. Your absence will be felt.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> Is there any possibility you can keep your CDL and just have it restricted?


It's one of the issues where they are too afraid of me dropping dead behind the wheel.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> It's one of the issues where they are too afraid of me dropping dead behind the wheel.


I'll never step back in a truck again due to being fed up with the politics of CSA2010. I think people like us ( truckers with many years experience) we could get a job in logistics. Maybe dispatch?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> You can still stay and entertain.


Yes HE CAN !.
Sorry to hear about your License.



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> It's one of the issues where they are too afraid of me dropping dead behind the wheel.


Well

Try NOT to drop dead !

O.k. ?


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Hasta Nunca Amigo


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I can't stay away from the forums...

I tried... i can't do it.


*update* what have i been doing since i'm no longer driving a taxi?

I lowered the AirBNB cost on my place and i got bookings up, and took my RV to an RV park that does monthly rates.

If i can keep my house booked half the time i'm up $500 or so a month, if i can keep it booked mostly full time I'm looking at 1,500+ a month.

(I also got rid of complimentary breakfast)


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> My health took another turn for the worse, my CDL has been yanked again.
> 
> My disability rating with the VA is being upgraded as well.
> 
> ...


I hope you're able to get a 100% VA disability rating.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> I hope you're able to get a 100% VA disability rating.


100% is bed bound and drooling on myself.

I'm at 68% by VA math which rounds up to 70%


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> 100% is bed bound and drooling on myself.
> 
> I'm at 68% by VA math which rounds up to 70%


Should be about $1k per month.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> Should be about $1k per month.


And i own my house outright... utilities/food don't account for much in Florida.

$1000 a month is almost enough to live comfortably on here. (assuming home ownership)


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

"taxi how may I help you?"
"This taxi?"
"Yes taxi what's your address?"
"Taxi..."
"Yes Taxi. Address please?"
"How much?"
I need your address and Destination please".
"..this taxi?"


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

We cant loose our only unicorn...

Place just wouldn't be the same...8>O

Good luck!

Rakos
(The only funny monkey)


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> 100% is bed bound and drooling on myself.


My 74 year old father is both 100% Military disabled and 100% SSI disabled. Your ability to WORK has nothing to do with your ability to drool or lie in bed.

Between his Miltary, SSI and Sate retirement he clears $110k a year.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

NOXDriver said:


> My 74 year old father is both 100% Military disabled and 100% SSI disabled. Your ability to WORK has nothing to do with your ability to drool or lie in bed.
> 
> Between his Miltary, SSI and Sate retirement he clears $110k a year.


shame on you for speaking for typing to a veteran of the United States armed forces like that. Check your privilege LOL


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I can Drool !
I can Lie in Bed all day !

Why wont any one pay me !


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> I can Drool !
> I can Lie in Bed all day !
> Why wont any one pay me !


That hangover will pass, eventually.
Then you top it up, or start afresh.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I can't stay away from the forums...
> 
> I tried... i can't do it.


"You can log out any time you like,
But you can never leave...."


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Don't like the new look


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Don't like the new look


Me either.
"I check my look in the mirror
I want to change my clothes, my hair, my face..."
Oh....wait...


----------

